# 3fly rods reels for sale



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

3 fly rods and reels for sale


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Are we supposed to be mind readers?


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

My psychic tells me that they are all Winston split cane rods with Hardy reels, but she ain't never right about shit.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll give you 5.00 for all three. I don't care what they are.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll do $6.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

60hertz said:


> I'll do $6.


Oh no you didn't! $6.01


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hate me all you want guys but I already PM'd him my offer of $10. Go ahead & see if you guys can match that.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Hate me all you want guys but I already PM'd him my offer of $10. Go ahead & see if you guys can match that.


Did you get them? If not I'm taking the whole lot! Sold a kidney last night. Going to offer T W E N T Y bucks!!! Consider them sold.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

HUM nearly 24 hrs and no ans. What kind and how much. If not I will top ChrisV with 25.00 for all three.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Did you get them? If not I'm taking the whole lot! Sold a kidney last night. Going to offer T W E N T Y bucks!!! Consider them sold.


Too late Chris, already got them. Turned out to be a halfway decent deal. It was a trio of Hardy/Loomis combos. I'll sell ya all three for $40.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Too late Chris, already got them. Turned out to be a halfway decent deal. It was a trio of Hardy/Loomis combos. I'll sell ya all three for $40.


What about 25 bucks and half a pizza?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris V said:


> What about 25 bucks and half a pizza?


C'mon, get real man....

For $25, half a pizza, & some Miller to go with it I'll drive all the way to OB to deliver them to you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> C'mon, get real man....
> 
> For $25, half a pizza, & some Miller to go with it I'll drive all the way to OB to deliver them to you.


Dude, I work in a tackle shop. I can't afford all of that and you know it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Dude, I work in a tackle shop. I can't afford all of that and you know it.


I work part time at a tackle shop all summer in Wisconsin every year & make enough to afford pizza & Miller, so now I know you're full of it Chris. I just can't deal with these excuses man, get back to me with a better offer or I'm keeping the rods...


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Chris has to put gas in his kayak! That is where all or his money goes.


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll top all yall and add a six of warm PBRs. Should help the cold pizza to slide down.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Take a check ?? If so I'll send it to you and you just write in any fair amount you want !


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Hardy and Loomis blow. Don't do it, Chris.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dunt said:


> Hardy and Loomis blow. Don't do it, Chris.


Yeah I know! Just pure junk...


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Fly rods for sale*

Money is no object.please quote a price.


----------

